# C&amp;C Ultimate Edition ist unkompatibel Windows 7... weiter lesen warum.



## Shiliu (14. Oktober 2012)

*C&C Ultimate Edition ist unkompatibel Windows 7! ...  Warum EA? Warum?*

Hallo Leute

Habe mir gestern auf Origin die C&C Ultimate Edition gekauft und ausprobiert 9 der 17 Spiel starten nicht unter Windows 7 64 Bit (Home - Unlimitet).

Ich habe mit EA Telefoniert und habe gesagtbekommen das die Angaben für die Kompatibilität aus den USA kommen und EA-Deutschland diese nicht festlegt. Die freundliche Person am Telefon hat mir gesagt das auch die Ultimate Edition die alten Spiele nicht unter Windows 7 zum laufen bekommt.

Gemeint sind: C6C, C&C RA 1+2, C&C Tiberium Sun, C&C Generals, C&C Renegade. (Addons natürlich auch)

Man hat mir das Geld zurück gezahlt, normal währe dies nicht möglich da ich sie ja bereits runtergeladen habe, aber aus Kulanz weil es ein Fehler von EA ist wurde dieses zurückgezahlt.

Ich würde gerne C&C spielen kann aber kein Englisch um mich dur die Englischen Foren zu lesen.

Würde gerne hören was ihr für Erfahrung gemacht habt, vieleicht auch wenn es bei euch läuft was für ein System ihr habt.


----------



## Peter23 (15. Oktober 2012)

Soweit ich weiß wurden die C&C Versionen nicht angepasst.

Das heißt es handelt sich um die original Spiele aus den 90er bzw, 2000 Jahren, ohne neue Updates oder Patches,
ohne Anpassung an neue Hard- oder Software.

Eine riesen Abzocke, auf keinen Fall kaufen!


----------



## Crysisheld (16. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt da ein paar Patches, mit denen hab ich es zum laufen bekommen,  Vista 32. War für C&C und Alarmstufe Rot. Red Alert 2 läuft unter Windows 7 musst den Kompatibiläts modus auf Windows 98 stellen, da hat es bei mir gefunzt, aber erst wenn das AddOn Yuris Rache drauf ist. Sind die Addons bei dem Ultimate Paket dabei? Aber wie Peter schon sagt, es ist im Grunde ne Abzocke. Die alten Spiele machen nicht mehr so viel Spass, wenn man an die neuen gewöhnt ist. Ausserdem wenn ein Hersteller dann noch so dreißt ist, nicht mal das Spiel zu patchen dass es heute vernünftig läuft hat er kein Geld von mir verdient. Gutes Geld für gute Arbeit!  

Id Software hat zum Beispiel auch in der BFG Edition Doom1 und 2 so angepasst, dass es unter Windows 7 einwandfrei läuft..


----------

